# Garage build stage 3: 2-post lift planning, install, and usage (PICS)



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Stage 3 of my garage build (Stage 1 was the garage itself, Stage 2 was the floor which I posted about earlier) is now complete. More stages coming soon.

After much research, I finally decided on a Challenger VS-10. I laid out the columns using Rhino Ramps which closely approximate the column size. My garage is 25'3" deep and the ceiling height is 13'0" at the center, and my goal was to put the columns as far back as possible while still allowing room to park (small) cars between them and the overhead door, even if it was "tight." While I never plan to own 5 cars, it doesn't hurt to plan. I also needed to ensure enough room behind them to lift any vehicle up to a large SUV (I don't own one, but friends do). 

I had it professionally installed by a skilled local shop. They took their time and did a great job. The lower stops aren't adjusted quite right (from the factory), so they have to come out and re-shim the carriages, but the lift works and I can at least get working on cars now. No comments about the electrical wire - I obviously only set that up as a "quickie" to get the lift running and will re-do it this weekend properly 

Next up I need to finish electrical, compressor lines, and then get HVAC and insulation installed.

Pictures are not modified or cleaned up - this is just how they came out of the camera so please forgive any bad lighting or contrast, etc.



















































































TO BE CONTINUED IN NEXT POST


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Want to know a cool but unexpected benefit of having a lift? For those of us with bad knees and/or backs (I'm not that old yet, but it's happening already!) it helps with washing/polishing and detailing. You can get the wheels, rockers, and lower door areas right up to eye level. 

Such as:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow too sweet!!!!

I'd call that all done, but that's me


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG you suck. I want that setup bad, but maybe a Hunter scissors alignment rack instead. Nice.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Wow too sweet!!!!
> 
> I'd call that all done, but that's me


I was thinking the same, til we had a sub-freezing cold spell for like a week, and now I can see my breath in there. I can't feel my hands working in there the last several days. So yeah, I need insulation and heat, ASAP!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know it got that cold there. If you're finishing the walls and all I can't wait to see the results. Some spray booth lighting would be really sharp. Flip the switch and it would be like entering automotive heaven 


You being all busy on this is why I can't get a new Banshee Pod :rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice.

One day that would be me.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Wow, I didn't know it got that cold there. If you're finishing the walls and all I can't wait to see the results. Some spray booth lighting would be really sharp. Flip the switch and it would be like entering automotive heaven
> 
> 
> You being all busy on this is why I can't get a new Banshee Pod :rofl:


I have more lighting in the works now. I'm not sure if I should go with a 4x4 grid on the ceiling and another 1x4 on each rafter or if that's too many. We're talking like $700-800 in lights, which seems a bit much. The rafter lights will be wired to a separate switch though.

And this has nothing to do with the Banshee Pod! LOL


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

PFYC said:


> We're talking like $700-800 in lights, which seems a bit much.


Money well spent.

arty:


----------

